# Other hobbies



## morefirejules08 (10 Feb 2012)

Hi
I was wondering what other hobbies ukaps members are interested in? I seem to have a problem with hobbies, other that aquariums im also into fishing, mountain biking, building model aircraft  and flying R/C aircraft. the obvious problem is they all cost money to my wifes dismay


----------



## Westyggx (10 Feb 2012)

I am a regular match fisherman mate and i also go to the gym 5 times a week.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Feb 2012)

I also do bonsai and photography although that's turned into a business as well. Those plus pc gaming when I get the chance!


----------



## m_attt (10 Feb 2012)

play paintball for a local team, and also love my cars and have a few that keep me busy and hoping to do a few trackdays this year


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Feb 2012)

Golf...playing off 12 at the moment.


----------



## doobiw55 (10 Feb 2012)

Darts and dog walking if that counts


----------



## jalexst (10 Feb 2012)

Kayaking, Butchery and playing the blues...

I was thinking of a Bonsai tree too!


----------



## spyder (11 Feb 2012)

Done a few things in the past including, building/flying model aircraft (fixed wing+helis/nitro+electric, only have electric models now), fishing, bonsai many years ago but lost touch with that, photography.

A couple of years ago my hobby was picking up women but that has stopped now. 

Current active hobby is candle making. Bought a kit for the Mrs for Xmas and it's kind of turned into a small business now.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (11 Feb 2012)

My other hobby's always been crafts. Grew up in a family business, so it's always been around me. Cardmaking, scrapbooking knitting and sewing. I've been teaching cardmaking workshops in the shop for about the last 5 years now too. 
Also love my instruments, play piano and guitar and a teeny bit of violin. Although I'm desperate for a proper piano, only got a keyboard, and I can't fit a real piano in the house unless I get rid of one of the tanks!! Too much of a dilemma there!
Other than that there's my bike, but that's not a hobby, it's an all-consuming way of life!! lol.


----------



## foxfish (11 Feb 2012)

I have more hobbies than you could shake a stick at!

Drawing - painting, woodcarving, boats, building boats, fishing freshwater & sea, cider making, cars, bikes, bodybuilding, swimming, ferrets, organising parties to name a few.

Long standing hobbies revolve around freediving & spearfishing.
I build spearguns to order & export them all over the world I also spend about two hours a day on my diving forum.


----------



## ghostsword (20 Feb 2012)

My hobbies are reading, long distance walking, photography and browsing the web. 

I also like working with dogs, obedience of protection work. Sadly due to work commitments I do not have a dog.  


___________________________


----------



## alzak (20 Feb 2012)

Car detailing and home audio equipment for me


----------



## sarahtermite (16 Mar 2012)

For me - modern jive, pottery, walking, gardening. Got my first allotment last year - how much work?!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?u4kq4e


----------

